# Sway bars End links and dorbritz brackets for bagged MK5 Jetta :-(



## Earlskey (Apr 3, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## mihneagabriel (Aug 7, 2009)

I know you said you wanted to keep your swaybar but I'll just tell you my experience. 

I have a mkv jetta auth xls, was thinking about getting the dorbritz brackets but I just ended up skipping out on them since a good buddy of mine who owns a shop said it wouldn't really make a difference. Now, I can't tell you if it really makes a difference or now, I just know I don't feel a difference. I had the sway hooked up with my fks and now I decided not to hook it up. 

I guess unless you're really really hard on it or track it or something like that, it wouldn't matter if you had it or not. That's just my experience.


----------



## Earlskey (Apr 3, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

first off i will say that most if not all adjustable endlinks for the front of our cars are junk 

your best bet would be to make shortened ones from either stock of fk's, i have had my sway bar not connected since i got my setup in 2012 and i havent noticed a difference at all now i dont drive my car very hard but i do daily it and well potholes are around from oct - april or so and it has zero effect on my car my rear hasnt snapped and i have never heard of that happeneing seems very odd to me that it would happen its not like its being used more with no front sway bar or anything


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

hey earl. did you ever have Misha take a look at it? I would go back to your stock sway and call airlift and see if they will sell you the endlinks they supply with the performance struts. i agree, sometimes you have to tack weld the bracket to keep them from slipping.


----------



## Earlskey (Apr 3, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

Earlskey said:


> I has not gotten a chance to go to Misha yet. Its been a bit harsh for availability crossing the jersey border but I hope to soon. As for performance struts I don't have those, its the xl slam series so I'd understand if I can't rock the front (even tho I prefer to)
> 
> I'm gonna hit up Misha again and see what I can do. Thanx guys!


No, I'm not saying switch front struts. I'd see if you can get air lift to just send you the end links from the performance struts. They should work with the xls with dorbritz brackets


----------

